# Touring France in August with dogs



## martinf (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi. Sorry if this has been asked before ... I did a search but couldn't find anything specific to my query.

We're seasoned travellers with our dogs and spent last May and June having happy holidays in France (in fact, the French loved our greyhounds and welcomed us everywhere). We had no trouble staying anywhere with them. But, this year, we are limited to August and we're a bit more worried about whether or not we're going to find ourselves excluded from campsites because of the dogs because it is peak season.

We're thinking of winging it, using a mixture of municipals, aires, and maybe French Passion. To be honest, we can't afford to stay in the big campsites and don't need the facilities anyhow. 

We're not planning on going to the coastal hotspots. We're thinking more of Bourgogne/Ardeche/Pyrennees and then maybe travelling back up the west coast to Calais.

Has anyone found it difficult travelling with dogs in peak season in France? We're especially interested in hearing from people who have more than one dog.

Thanks much.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Some of the main campsites impose dog bans in July/August but you should be ok in the places you are planning on visiting. There are no dog bans on Aires/France Passion sites


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

We have travelled in August with no problems at all but we do not use big sites only Aires, France Passion and occasionally a small site. 
The only place we have ever been turned away from with our dogs is "Joseph" the restaurant on the harbour front in St Tropez with black sand on the floor. 
JP


----------



## martinf (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. Good to know that August travels are possible with multiple dogs onboard.


----------

